# Looking for the taxidermist in U.P. !



## badfrog5 (Feb 12, 2012)

His name is Bill Rosco or something like that !! he only does a fish


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I know theres a guy just south of the soo that was a world champ fish guy. Still there last i knew. His name is slipping me right now tho. Ill keep thinking.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Give Randy Desormeaux a call.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep thats it. I vote for Randy! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## badfrog5 (Feb 12, 2012)

This guy is over by escanba for give the spelling


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

google this and you will find Bill. really nice guy and does good work. 

Realistic Taxidermy
Bill Rusinko
716 Main Street
Norway, Mi. 49870

906-563-9775 


[email protected]


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

My dad, brother and step mom have had Randy do brown trout, pink salmon and musky. All of them look fantastic. He does world class work. It is very pricey. I believe he does replicas as well.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I know Bill at Realistic Taxidermy personally. He used to live in Westland Michigan. Best fish Taxidermist if your looking for fish. Thats all he does is fish. Go talk to him he is crazy and will keep you in his shop for hours talking about fish and fish and fish.. Lol He mounts all my fish and my friends. Let me know if you want to see pictures. I have some that will blow your mind. Trust me. If you want a competition style fish mount this is your man.

Paul


----------

